# basic phrases



## mambo_italiano

How would you say "thank you" in Czech, and "I love you", but in a friendly way? Also, "how are you", and "i'm good".

Thank you


----------



## Jana337

mambo_italiano said:


> How would you say "thank you" in Czech, and "I love you", but in a friendly way? Also, "how are you", and "I'm good".
> 
> Thank you


Check this for audio. 

Thank you. 
- Děkuji. - standard
- Dík. Díky. - colloquial

I love you.
- Miluji Tě. - literally
- Mám Tě ráda (says a woman), mám Tě rád (says a man). - I like you

How are you?
- Jak se máš? - 1 person, informally
- Jak se máte? - Either more people (degree of formality irrelevant) or one person, formally.

I'm fine.
- Mám se dobře, děkuji. 

Jana


----------



## mambo_italiano

Wow, thank you sooo much!!! This is amazing. I tried to find a site with pronunciation earlier but didn't find any.

Děkuji.


----------



## Jana337

mambo_italiano said:


> Wow, thank you sooo much!!! This is amazing. I tried to find a site with pronunciation earlier but didn't find any.
> 
> Děkuji.


That's because you ignored the most logical place. 

Jana


----------

